# Saddle Bag With English Saddle



## PrettyJumper (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I went out and bought a saddle bag from Schneider's and I never thought that It would be so hard to keep It on the horse. I ride with an english saddle on trails, and basically have no clue how to tie It down. http://www.sstack.com/shopping/prod...emID=1785&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=10047 << this Is the bag, now I have a cell phone/water bottle carry and I clip I t to the sturrip strap bar under the thigh flap by the front of the saddle. Hasn't failed. My friend uses 2 bungee cords threw the loops In the bag, and just straps It around the back of her horses tummy, and It sits near his butt. Sadly, mine has no loops or wholes, It has clips . Has anybody got a similar bag and rides English. If so any tips on how to get It to stay on would be great! Normally we go out for a few hours and It would be really nice to have some snacks and well supply of refreshments


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You can actually get saddle pads with the bags already attached to it.

http://www.tack-wholesale.com/cgi-b...ct;v=2.0;path=7;layout=system:layout_0100.xsl


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

It won't clip onto the front dees?

Tie some baling twine onto each clip and tie that to the front dees on your saddle. Or to the front girth billet on each side.

EDIT: Oh I guess it might be a cantle bag. My first impression was wither bag 'cause I ride English too.
I'd still just tie baling twine to the clips except try tying to the back girth billet.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

does your saddle have D-rings on the cantle? my saddle has two D-rings on the left side (for side saddle bags), and one on the rights side (for saddle bags like yours). For a saddle bag like yours, you clip one clip to a d-ring on each side of the cantle.


----------

